# Welche Auflösung für Android Game ?



## PCuner (20. Oktober 2011)

*Welche Auflösung für Android Game ?*

Hallo,
ich hab da mal ne Frage ;D 
Welche Auflösung muss ich verwenden um ein Android Spiel zu entwickeln sowohl für Smartphone (2.2>) als auch für Tablets (3.0>)(4.0). 
Und nicht nur das Spiel auf die Intro Bilder wie beim Anmelden etc. auf welcher Auflösung muss ich diese Bilder erstellen bzw. wieviele von welchen Auflösungen ? 

Danke im Vorraus  

P.S.: Und bitte keine Antworten wie:
Was willst du den Programmieren und wenn du nicht mal das weißt kannste auch gleich lassen...


----------



## Kel (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Auflösung für Android Game ?*

Solltest du die Bilder nicht sowieso in HD erstellen und dann hinterher je nach Plattform skalieren?


----------



## Zappzarrap (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Auflösung für Android Game ?*

Wie es sich mit mit den sdk´s < 2.3 verhält weiss ich nicht. Aber für Handys legst du dir 
Grafiken in 3 unterschiedlichen DPI Stufen an. In deinem Android projekt gibt es dann den
"drawable" Ordner mit  low/med/high DPI was den Auflösungen 240x320,320x480 und 480x800 
(auf den Geräten) entspricht. je nach verwendeter Auflösung auf den Endgrät wird dann dir 
richtige Grafik ausgewählt... 

Allgemeines zu drawables:
Drawable Resources | Android Developers

Info´s zu den unterschirdlichen Display Größen:
Supporting Multiple Screens | Android Developers


----------



## PCuner (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Auflösung für Android Game ?*

Danke


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Auflösung für Android Game ?*

Was willst du denn programmieren ?


----------



## Zappzarrap (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Auflösung für Android Game ?*

Dit würd ick och jern wissen  Wie wäre es mit einem Spiel, wo man
verschiedene Schweine auf Festungen mit Vögeln drin wirft? Macht 
bestimmt Spaß  Würde s dann...erm...Bad Piggies oder so nennen


----------



## clrokr (9. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Auflösung für Android Game ?*

Bei 4.0 sind es mittlerweile 4 Stufen, zumindest für die Launcher-Icons. l,m,h und x.


----------



## Zappzarrap (9. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Auflösung für Android Game ?*



clrokr schrieb:


> Bei 4.0 sind es mittlerweile 4 Stufen, zumindest für die Launcher-Icons. l,m,h und x.


 
Gut zu wissen


----------

